# Which Tools Would You Buy First?



## Router Forums (May 7, 2010)

If you were to start over again, given a limited budget, which tools would you buy first?

Why?


----------



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

How long is a piece of string.

It depends on what you call a small budget and secondly are you talking power or hand tools. Also another big question is what type of woodwork do you want to do as that will also effect the type of tools.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

dalboy said:


> How long is a piece of string.
> 
> It depends on what you call a small budget and secondly are you talking power or hand tools. Also another big question is what type of woodwork do you want to do as that will also effect the type of tools.


You can certainly choose how to interpret the question, but I believe it was referring to which tools YOU would buy. :smile:


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Cricket said:


> You can certainly choose how to interpret the question, but I believe it was referring to which tools YOU would buy. :smile:


Loaded question...just starting out...think upkeep and maintenance. You need tools to fix, repair, or assemble...then it is pretty clear. Normal type handyman tools, screwdrivers, wrenches, socket set(s), hammer, measuring tape...

If you are talking building instead of upkeep then the list gets pretty extensive based on the activity/interest. Different interests can include both common overlap tools and interest specific tools.

Me I just want one or two of everything available!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hammer, tape measure, drill and a set of wood bits and metal bits to 1/4" at least, Japanese type pull saw, and a circular saw. The first thing I would do is to make a cutting guide for the circ saw. You can build a set of kitchen cupboards with those tools but it would be slow going. And an accurate framing square and level. Almost forgot those.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Dalboy said it all in a nutshell.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Tablesaw , miter saw and router . I think there neccesary for most woodworking and would cover a lot of aspects of the hobby . 
Then if the budget increased it would be a drill press , air compressor and air nailers . Then build a router table . After that sanders would be a nice addition.

Then if the budget got really be , I'd hire Stick to do it


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Combination can/bottle opener.

Herb


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Circular saw with guide. I build lots of things with one over the years, and everyone really should have basic skills with one.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

fire65 said:


> Circular saw with guide. I build lots of things with one over the years, and everyone really should have basic skills with one.


I bought a track saw and it's gotta be the handiest thing they've invented next to the router .
If I had known about making guides for a skill saw years ago , I would have done just that .
Regretting having such a big fence on my table saw now , as it's much easier breaking down sheet goods with the track saw.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

My first power tools were a power drill with drill bits, then a jig saw, then a power screw driver, then, after watching one episode of the Router Workshop, a 3 hp plunge router.

If I could turn back time and do it all over again, I would probably skip the jig saw and go straight to the router.

All that of course after years of hammer, saw, hand miter saw, screwdrivers, hex (Allen) wrenches, squares, sanding blocks, tape measure, level.

Although it would be far more efficient to hire @Stick486 to do it, both in terms of time and probably budget, the satisfaction of "I made that" is priceless!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Seriously,give me a hammer, handsaw, square, tape measure, a wide3/4" chisel and a 1/4" chisel, a variable speed drill motor,set of drill bits to 1/4" and some wood bits, a screw driver bit, pry bar/nail puller,hand plane, a plumb bob, 2 'level and chalkline. and I will build you anything from a box to a house.

Herb


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Starting fresh, knowing what i know now and how i work--and that a lot of tool repairs are not as complex as i still think...and assuming i've already got the sockets, screwdrivers, etc.

FIRST:
Starrett or B & S (even PEC) combination square (older is good) with 12", 18", 24" blades. (include protractor & center finder)
Dial indicator
Plastic drafting squares--a 45 and a 30-60
Straight edge--minimum 24", maybe 36"
Incra Guaranteed square (or similar)
Bit & Blade cleaner (i use Trend--but whatever the brand the key is to use it)
(I've learned the value of set-up, without it--everything else is harder. Without good set-up tools, any other tool has the potential to be a boat anchor)

NEXT:
8" Jointer--wish i'd never bought the 6", it makes it tougher to "justify" trading up to an 8"
Dewalt DW735 Planer+Byrd head--that was my 3rd planer, and the Byrd completes it. (someday, maybe a 15" to get me close faster, then i'll use the 735 to finish)
Dewalt Radial Arm Saw--i'm becoming a believer in my GWI. Can do probably 2/3 of my cutting, and they are so far out of favor a first-rate saw can be cheaper than bottom of the line portable table saw. (be sure to get "How to Master the Radial Arm Saw" by Wally Kunkel)
Bosch 1617 EVSPK (with Bosch edge guide & template kit) and 10 essential router bits--95% of my routing. Slot cutter with various sized bushings would take care of a lot of the rest.
EZ-One table, about 110" of track & 8" Makita circular saw--almost all of the rest of my cutting.
Saw blades--i've accumulated an assortment of Amana, Tenryu GM, Forrest, Freud Industrial, Infinity, Popular Tools (Carbide Processor's secret weapon), and i change them often so that i'm using blades made for the task. Not to be a snob, but the only combination blade i own has never been opened. 
Good chisels, glass plates, and sandpaper--to fix my "learning opportunities"
Good cordless drill/driver kit--coupled with good bits.
Band saw--another "cry once" tool.

That's it for the "big tools". Probably could get by with no table saw. Look at the list above and it's a lot of money--but i'm living proof that one can spend more than that (maybe a good bit more) and not be there!!

earl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ray Newman said:


> Dalboy said it all in a nutshell.


agreed...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hand tools related to the task(s) at hand...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mftha said:


> Although it would be far more efficient to hire @Stick486 to do it, both in terms of time and probably budget, the satisfaction of "I made that" is priceless!


If I have this right you want me to spend *YOUR* money on tool acquisitions and yur worried about *''THE BUDGET''*...
good luck w/ that...


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Stick486 said:


> If I have this right you want me to spend *YOUR* money on tool acquisitions and yur worried about *''THE BUDGET''*...
> good luck w/ that...


I was assuming you would use your own tools and bring your expertise.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mftha said:


> I was assuming you would use your own tools and bring your expertise.


okay....
regular rates apply...


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

If I'd known then what I know now . . .
I'd have bought or built a good workbench BEFORE I invested in stationary power tools like a table saw etc.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Like Derek and others have said, to what end and at what point in my life?
I bought stuff as I needed it...why would I change that if I were doing it over? Possibly different brands now, but no regrets over the previous.
Now if we're talking winning the lottery, BIG TIME, well that's a whole 'nother discussion. There'd be a planning session...I'm thinking 2 weeks in the Caribbean. 

Oh wait; it's hot, Stick won't come! :0


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

There were some interesting perspectives on this question in this thread a few years ago:
http://www.routerforums.com/starting-off/48108-absolute-must-have-tools-woodworking.html

Here's what I wrote:

I'm trying to think back to what I bought when I first got started.

I think I already had a mains-powered drill for jobs around the house. A cordless drill is very convenient, but if it's your only drill make sure it's a good one, with a 2- or 3-speed gearbox and capable of at least 1200rpm. If you have a corded drill for when you need speed and power, then a cheap cordless is a good supplement to it for smaller jobs and screw driving.

My first project was bookcases made from plywood, so the first new powertool I bought was a circular saw. If you're going to be working with sheet materials, you'll want a table saw or a circular saw. I bought a cheap circular saw with a pressed steel base, and looking back I wish I'd bought a better one. A rigid, accurately-machined sole plate and precise adjustment mechanisms give cleaner and squarer cuts.

My second new powertool was a router. Again I bought cheap, and in this case it was OK (maybe I was lucky). I used that router for years. It was fiddly and time-consuming to make accurate adjustments, but it could be done, and it cut just fine. In terms of bits, I reckon 99% of the routing on my early projects used only these: 1/2" straight, 1/4" straight, 3/8" round-over, 1/4" roundover, chamfer, and a flush-trim.

3rd would be a sander. In my case it was a basic Bosch 1/3 sheet orbital, which I still use. I've had good luck with Bosch sanders.

Hand tools: a try-square, tape measure, a couple of chisels, a back saw, hammer, utility knife, some F-clamps and quick-action clamps. Plus a couple of folding workbenches for support.
In the case of squares, chisels and saws, I think it's worth buying a little bit above the cheapest end of the market, even when starting out. Go for something basic from a reputable brand name. You'll need some method of sharpening the chisels.

Believe it or not I never bought a jigsaw until this year, and now I can hardly imagine how I got by without it, so that's also worth considering as a starter tool.

Stuff I bought early on, and wished I never had: there was the cheap circular saw mentioned above. And a hand mitre saw a bit like this one: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Pike-Co-Compound-Mitre-Saw/dp/B007S8FJVW?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0 - I could never get a square cut with that. Later I switched to a plastic miter box with a tenon saw, which was a bit better but still not good enough. Now I usually just mark the piece all round with a knife, hold it on a bench hook and follow the line by eye. Cheaper, simpler and the result is better too. Powered mitre saws come fairly cheap these days though, I'd buy one yesterday if I had a place to keep it.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

A table saw or radial arm saw. The saw is the heart of the shop. Of course you need all the small tools like a tape measure and hammer.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Like Derek and others have said, to what end and at what point in my life?
> I bought stuff as I needed it...why would I change that if I were doing it over? Possibly different brands now, but no regrets over the previous.
> Now if we're talking winning the lottery, BIG TIME, well that's a whole 'nother discussion. There'd be a planning session...I'm thinking 2 weeks in the Caribbean.
> 
> Oh wait; it's hot, Stick won't come! :0


He will if you can supply him a walkin cooler to sleep in!:wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Oh wait; it's hot, Stick won't come! :0


got ice...
lots of it...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> He will if you can supply him a walkin cooler to sleep in!:wink:


make it large enough to play in...


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

When I decided to get into woodworking back in the mid-90's, I sold several guns I had to fund the new hobby. I purchased a Dewalt router, Jet tablesaw, Delta 12" planer, Delta jointer, Delta chopsaw, Delta benchtop drill press and Delta benchtop bandsaw. I bought a router table top at a local show for $20 that I still use for the Dewalt router. 

The only tool out of these that I don't use enough to justify what I paid for it was the planer. I have used it maybe 3 times. I purchased a Jet lathe later on but rarely used it so I sold it since it took up too much space in garage shop.

I have upgraded to a better TS and added several more routers to the mix but still use all of these initial tools. I spent my budget on higher quality tools and that decision was the right one. I have only had to replace the start capacitor on the jointer motor and it was $8.

Rich


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Home repair and upkeep, hand tools to begin with. Hammer, AC drill, circ saw. But my work got worlds better with a good table saw, router and table, workbench (used a 60 inch folding table for many years). Definitely would add a large jointer and planer. I'd add a 20 inch band saw for resawing, and a Wixey digital angle gauge for setup. Lots of books on using tools (setup) and woodworking. Really good planes (4 1/2, block and maybe a #6), a set of top of the line chisels and sharpening system, plus diamond sharpening for touchups. 

For making picture frames, a Grizzly miter trimmer (Use one once and that's it on any other method). Drills of various sorts, Several types of bit sets, including brad points. Probably a track saw for breaking down sheet goods. I'm using my 18v DeWalt 6 1/2 inch circular saw now with a straight edge. Terrific not having to wrestle a power cord, and I can break things down to manageable sizes while still on my truck.

I'd definitely get a Rockler table saw sled, which beats out my other miter gauges fpr most tasks. 

The main thing for me, were funds unlimited, would be to get the best in class tools. And given unlimited funds, I'd have a new, triple garage sized workshop with a separate finishing area and dust collection that would suck a golf ball through a garden hose. And, Oh yes, it would be 2x6 framed with R30 in the walls and more in the ceiling.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

A very good square and rule.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Like Derek and others have said, to what end and at what point in my life?
> I bought stuff as I needed it...why would I change that if I were doing it over? Possibly different brands now, but no regrets over the previous.
> Now if we're talking winning the lottery, BIG TIME, well that's a whole 'nother discussion. There'd be a planning session...I'm thinking 2 weeks in the Caribbean.
> 
> Oh wait; it's hot, Stick won't come! :0


Bring your stash and we'll all show up. 0


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Corona. Lots of Corona.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thought a lot about the question since first posted...

Not sure I would think of it in terms of *WHICH* tools I would have purchased versus *HOW* I purchased them. My tool buys more came out of necessity than desire. At the time I started creating my inventory it was not about woodworking...it was about side work. Hammer, wrenches, etc...basically, what I needed to carry with me to work. But I added handsaws, miter box (rock maple kind), etc...

Then came engine building and not having my own shop I only bought SOME tools (micrometers, calipers, etc.)...

My automotive tools inventory also grew as I continued to maintain my own vehicles (none of my cars ever saw the inside of a service shop)...so in came better socket sets, wrenches, specialty tools, jacks, engine lifts, etc...

And then the house came along and the inventory REALLY grew...radial saw, belt sander, miter saw, milk-crate size table saw, cordless tools, air tools (framers, nailers, ratchet), more power tools...

Hobbies also added to my inventory...fly-tying, bullet loading, boating, motorcycles...blah, blah, blah...

As I pondered the question _(a good one BTW)_ I decided what I would change would be *the CRITERIA by which I purchased*. In short, those tools I purchased with quality in mind I still have...those I bought cheaply for what I then considered "out of my range" disappeared a long time ago. 

My Craftsman radial arm saw, Bosch belt sander, Rockwell table saw (milk crate size), Milwaukee tools (sawzall, circular, etc), Rockwell grinders, engine lift, hydraulic rams, etc..., many circa 1960-70's, have lasted me through all sorts of abuse. I can put them away for a long time, take them back out and not have to align or re-adjust them. Trust is a wonderful thing...

I can go on and on but you get the idea...

What I would change is to have made *better investments* in the tools I since had to replace because I bought low-quality (price dependent).

Today the tool selections are incredibly vast...everybody makes cordless drills, nailers, electric this's and that's...and _some of the companies that made quality tools have since lost the notion of providing lifetime investments_. One of my first hammers was an Estwing leather-wrapped-handle (I think it's leather rings)...still have it, wrapping is still original. Having said that, everybody (I'm sure) has one of those cheapie hollow tube rubber handle hammers...but not used often. How many of us have a "bag of hammers" (George Clooney, "_Oh, Brother, Where Art Thou_"

I enjoy using the tools that do what I tell them...balanced in the hand...purr like a kitten...still accurate... I'd rather swing my 24 oz'er all day than use a cheapie pneumatic framer... By the same token, I don't think I'd spring for a Stilleto hammer either. 

Short answer...? I would be more selective in HOW I purchased tools balancing budget and quality...*Buy the best the available money allows...*shop wisely, these are investments we make, not tools.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Seriously,give me a hammer, handsaw, square, tape measure, a wide3/4" chisel and a 1/4" chisel, a variable speed drill motor,set of drill bits to 1/4" and some wood bits, a screw driver bit, pry bar/nail puller,hand plane, a plumb bob, 2 'level and chalkline. and I will build you anything from a box to a house.
> 
> Herb


I don't doubt this at all .In my case I'm to wimpy to do it that way though lol


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*And You Call Yourself a Beer Connoisseur!*



DaninVan said:


> Corona. Lots of Corona.


*Corona!*:surprise::no::no::no:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wasn't this question raised earlier/??.

I probably would start again as I did before...

Simple hand tools to do light tools around the house....

Straight edge, Circular saw, hand drill, plane........


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*It's either A) or eh?*



schnewj said:


> *Corona!*:surprise::no::no::no:


We're talking about what's available on some dubious Carib 'resort', Bill.
It's probably Corona or Dos Equis.
As long as it's ice cold, eh? :crying:


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Tools...hmmmm...that's a loaded question.

I started working full time when I was 16 after graduating high school in Vancouver. Yes, I know that was a LONG time ago!

First thing I got was a metal tool box filled with mechanical type tools, wrenches and a full set of sockets. I remember buying that stuff for the princely sum of $50. They even gave me credit to buy it, paying $5 every two weeks. It was a small store down on Hastings Street in Vancouver.

It only got worse from there. As soon as I got my first car it was a never ending supply of tools that you just can't live without. Ended up with valve grinding equipment and complete set of engine building tools. I think I was about 18 when I did my first engine swap. A 344 cubic inch hopped up Buick into my '55 Chevy.

I don't think I got into woodworking tools until I was around 21. That was my real downfall. I ended up with a huge tool collection of every possible stripe. Radial arm saws, a giant 12" longbed jointer...real industrial quality. Only trouble was that it took four men, a small boy and his dog to move it anywhere.

I've had just about every kind of table saw over the years, some good, some not so much. You learn as you go along.

One of my very early small power tools was a Craftsman router. It lasted me for many, many years and did yeoman service.

Building race cars got to be an expensive hobby and required all sorts of metal working equipment and welders. Currently I have a limited set of metal working tools, bending brake, gas welding equipment, tig welder with stick and plasma cutting capability, metal cutting bandsaw, metal chop saw and so on. 

I've pretty much made my living doing construction and boatbuilding over the years. You need different tools for different jobs. Building boats requires a never ending supply of clamps, and at one point I must have had over 300 different clamps. Still wasn't enough.

Routers have always been an essential part of my tool kit. Whether it's boats, houses, cabinets, it doesn't matter. There's always a use for a router and a handful of bits. Generally speaking I have just bought bits as I needed them. One of my most used bits is a finger joint bit. Used all the time boatbuilding.

I probably wouldn't change much in the way I bought tools. I got what I needed as I needed it. It would have been nice to have had sufficient funds to buy the very best. But as a kid you can't do that...unless of course mummy and daddy have deep pockets and will fund your ventures.

The trouble is with many of us guys is that we think we can do everything. And as everyone knows you need LOTS of tools to do everything. At least, that's the excuse I use. :smile:


----------



## Pale_Rider (Apr 20, 2016)

TheCableGuy said:


> Tablesaw , miter saw and router . I think there necessary for most woodworking and would cover a lot of aspects of the hobby .
> Then if the budget increased it would be a drill press , air compressor and air nailers . Then build a router table . After that sanders would be a nice addition.
> 
> Then if the budget got really be , I'd hire Stick to do it


Interestingly, almost the EXACT order I've built my shop around.

(Except I bought a bandsaw INSTEAD of a drill press. Drill press will likely be my next acquisition)

I've had a complete set of mechanic hand tools since high school, ALWAYS handy!


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

My first tools were a drill and a saber/jig saw. The drill was fairly dependable. All I can say about the saw is, it lived decades and cut wood, but at every angle but ninety, or forty-five, or . . . . Still, they would be my first tools, even all these years later. However, they would be what I have now, a good drill (okay, ten or so) and my Bosch barrel. 

Since my budget was dictated by income and other demands on it, I stayed with adding small, less expensive items. First came a circular saw and a means of running straight lines with it. Too, a router and bits opened big doors I, before, didn't really know existed. 

Meanwhile, in my part time over forty year tool purchasing career, there were all the incidentals, like tape measures, compasses, protractors, arcs and curves, squares, triangles and so on. Layout tools, whether re-purposed from an old plotting machine or bought for a purpose, made all the other investments valuable beyond description.

From those investments, my abilities really grew. They allowed me to buy my first table saw - a game changer. Of course, a miter saw wasn't horribly far behind, but could have, as easily, come before the table saw.


The many projects I can tackle today are all thanks to all those initial, relatively inexpensive tools. Said another way, they bought my bandsaw with a riser block, my eight inch long bed jointer with a spiral head, my three dust collectors, my floor model drum sander and my spindle sander, my table mounted router with a Frued fence and a Bad Dog lift, my over-arm pin router..........


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Enjoyed all the comments about first tools, particularly the ones re drills. My first drill was a brace and bit set I bought at a farm auction. Still have the set but now the brace hangs on the shop wall along with 2 others as a decoration. Those are on one end of the shop and my hand saws are on the opposite wall. Keeps one grounded.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

This response is not what was asked, but if I knew what I now know, I'd have started with 1) mastering SketchUp, 2) mastering sharpening, 3) understanding how critical it is to have accurately dimensioned lumber, 4) gaining some practical experience with chisels, and 5) totally understand how to measure accurately. The frustrations that we beginners experience that cause us to abandon woodworking could be better managed up front. 

So I guess my first tools should have been a computer, SketchUp, chisels, and sharpening implements.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

patlaw said:


> This response is not what was asked, but if I knew what I now know, I'd have started with 1) mastering SketchUp, 2) mastering sharpening, 3) understanding how critical it is to have accurately dimensioned lumber, 4) gaining some practical experience with chisels, and 5) totally understand how to measure accurately. The frustrations that we beginners experience that cause us to abandon woodworking could be better managed up front.
> 
> So I guess my first tools should have been a computer, SketchUp, chisels, and sharpening implements.


I have to agree with much of what's said here. The transition to power tools meant that important skills using hand tools and keeping them sharp and in adjustment got lost. There is also some mindset that there is a power tool somewhere that will fill a deficiency in our skill sets when learning and understanding is probably more important. Definitely the more complex a project is the more you need an accurate set of drawings and the thing I love most about CAD programs is that they will calculate distances and angles for you.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I should add to my post the fact I've started twice. First was back around 72 and the second was about ten years ago.

As mentioned, when I started, it was with a tilting table table saw and such. My tool collection grew, as I realized how much more I could do with equipment. For example, a compressor allowed me to run grinders and clean the back of frames I'd poured resin over. Switching to a quality cabinet saw allowed me to do the same thing I'd done with a smaller saw in a fraction of the time and with far more ease. Of course, there were all the incidentals, like wrenches, tapes and so on.

Then came the divorce [and homelessness].

The second time around, unlike the first, did not take fifteen years. It only took three, and the collection was FAR beyond what the first one. For example: sand blast equipment for glass etching; granite shaping and polishing tools; carving tools and equipment and so on.

Equipment is expensive, but all my equipment still cost less than just my kitchen remodel would have. That's even if I count my Twinkie mobile (Grumman step van with Hostess logo details) and cargo van.

If you can budget for a bed frame, a remodel, a sign and so on, it's probable you can budge for tools that allow you to do some or all of it. Too, and if you're inclined, you can gain back some of the cost of tools by way of the occasional job. For example, I donated one of my walking sticks, made from a 2x4, to a local charity auction. It went for eighty and, now a fellow wants one too.

To make that walking stick, I needed, in their order of use, a jointer, some clamps, some layout tools, a planer, a jig saw, a router, and a sander.


The other day, I took advantage of my new interest - lathe work. I made some rattles I hope to horse trade for bead work from locals. Having the lathe also meant I could make file handles that are actually comfortable and even fun to look at. Too, I made oversized coat hook pegs from scrap mahogany for, you guessed it, a coat rack. A moth before, I was able to fire it up and make about ten file handles as part of a house warming gift (it included a shop, after all).

So, in the end, and as others have already said, need dictates much of where we start in building a tool collection, as can want, or the future.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Great string. I hope newbies find it and follow along. The commonality was not so much is which tools would come first, but putting quality first when purchasing. The other theme, not necessarily expressed, was that developing skill at setting up your tools (hand and machine), careful and accurate measuring and cuts--the acquisition of skills really, is recognized as a primary element. Cool stuff.


----------



## themhs65 (May 5, 2016)

Router Forums said:


> If you were to start over again, given a limited budget, which tools would you buy first?
> 
> Why?


If i was young and if had the chance to start over again, the first thing that i have to buy it will be a hammer and nails. I choose hammer because it is the only which allows anybody to start make anything with wood or concrete.


----------



## jacklong2381 (May 26, 2016)

*Circular saw at first*

I think the most indispensable thing is the Circular saw. I bought it first and then other woodworking gears gradually. Some examples of those tools can be found here.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forum Jack...
pull up a seat and enjoy the show...


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

My first major tool was an old craftsman table saw. I had lost contact with my dad when I
Entered the Army. Then after retirement I found him again. When I visited him, he felt that he needed
to give me some thing. Out in his back yard wrapped in Plastic was this old Craftsman Table saw.
A solid block of rust. He carried it out and put it in my truck. I cleaned in up and used it for several years on jobs. 
When the bearing went out, I went to Sears for new ones. The parts for that old saw were on a microfiche and had only 2 numbers in the part numbers.


----------



## BowlBit (Nov 2, 2009)

Hahahaha!!! Loaded question. too many possibilities. Many, many different answers. For me, a contractor and an easy chair to watch him.


----------



## aussiman (May 31, 2016)

i don't have to guess i can say for sure because i did lose everything in a fire a few years ago the first tool i bought again was a table saw


----------



## LittleBear (Apr 25, 2014)

Hmm hard question, lots of great responses! Router forum so I thought I’d put my own spin on the topic (pun intended) and focus more on the “start over” and larger ticket items since I mostly bought what I could afford that were available at the time without the modern convinces like the internet (i.e. craigslist, eBay, forums etc.) for the projects I needed, thought I wanted, or tried to do.

Like routers; over the past thirty years or so I spent a lot on routers or more to the point on a progression of router tables that where never quite what I hoped. If I could start over today, and there are a whole lot more choices available now, I would have loved something like the Bosch 2.25 HP Plunge and Fixed-Base Router Kits for the price, although as mentioned it’s the router tables that I would really like to do over, mostly because I didn’t know that what I really wanted for my projects was a shaper table… and darn-it I ran smack into that limited budget wall didn’t I? But over the years I spent a lot more money on router tables than the shaper I love and use today because I didn't know it existed. 

And that runs into another wall, forget the budget obstacle what about space. Today armed with the internet, swap meets, Craigslist list, etc. along with an ability to modify and/or fix things you can overcome a good deal of those tool budget obstacles, but shop space now that’s the real expense issue isn't it at least it always was and still is for me. For example; where to put that darn table saw? My bargain of the century table saw cost me less to buy than to store until I had a place for the cast iron Tannewitz monster, ok storage and the three phase inverter. But gees they only wanted $650 cash and I didn’t have a place to put it! Listing read “Cast iron table saw rust does not run” my point is that when it comes to power tools newer is not always better and with diligence, a little luck, and some elbow grease you can end up with a seriously nice tool even on a budget, but what do you have room for? And what do you want the tools for?

Start over on a budget, does less ft2 in the house and more in a shop count?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Phil. I would guess there are a few of us that are empty nesters now that would like a smaller house and bigger shop.


----------



## Mark e (Jun 6, 2014)

This is SO open ended but if tomorrow I found myself toolless, I go buy a few hand tools and the best contractor grade rechargeable kit I could afford on whatever that small budget was. At least a drill/driver and a saw.


----------



## wileyboy (Dec 30, 2013)

If it were truly a limited budget, it would have to be a good Plumb claw hammer, a Diston hand saw, and a couple of chisels and a good hand plane. (of course upgrades would still fill my dreams)


----------



## Terrie (Oct 1, 2011)

Definatley would be the Saw Stop! Best table saw I have ever owned and worth every penny! Yes I have tripped the braked and still have all my fingers.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

kp91 said:


> A very good square and rule.


Yours is about the best answer so far, but I must add one little item to that list of the very most basic starters: A quality pencil for drawing and marking those measurements!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

LittleBear said:


> Hmm hard question, lots of great responses! Router forum so I thought I’d put my own spin on the topic (pun intended) and focus more on the “start over” and larger ticket items since I mostly bought what I could afford that were available at the time without the modern convinces like the internet (i.e. craigslist, eBay, forums etc.) for the projects I needed, thought I wanted, or tried to do.
> 
> Like routers; over the past thirty years or so I spent a lot on routers or more to the point on a progression of router tables that where never quite what I hoped. If I could start over today, and there are a whole lot more choices available now, I would have loved something like the Bosch 2.25 HP Plunge and Fixed-Base Router Kits for the price, although as mentioned it’s the router tables that I would really like to do over, mostly because I didn’t know that what I really wanted for my projects was a shaper table… and darn-it I ran smack into that limited budget wall didn’t I? But over the years I spent a lot more money on router tables than the shaper I love and use today because I didn't know it existed.
> 
> ...


My first router table was a Sears benchtop with a PC 690 router. It was OK, but not great. Then I had a chance to buy a Grizzly shaper. I was really excited to have it ,but then had to buy shaper cutterers. They were more than router bits. It did come with a router bit spindle that I could chuck up in it and use router bits for cutters. Then I found out that it worked ,but not very well as the 2 flute router bits will not cut well at the slower rpms of a shaper. And shaper bits are 3-4 cutter bits and work better. So ended up selling it and getting a regular floor mounted router table and was never happier.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

As always, depends.
If I was just going to do some household repairs say, needed just the basics, and could get more tools later, then I would say hammer, nails, boards, tape measure, saw, full beer cooler.

If I was going to be a mechanic, I'd want a large, full, tool chest.

If I was gong to move to the Arctic wilderness tomorrow, I'd say an axe, saw, hammer, good hand cranked forge, large anvil, tongs, forging hammers, and a large pile of scrap metals. Two large beer trailers. Everything else I'd make. However, guns in this case would also be tools, but I'd put things like that in a different category.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

JOAT said:


> As always, depends.
> If I was just going to do some household repairs say, needed just the basics, and could get more tools later, then I would say hammer, nails, boards, tape measure, saw, full beer cooler.
> 
> If I was going to be a mechanic, I'd want a large, full, tool chest.
> ...


I don't know why the rest of forgot the beer cooler Theo. Good thinking.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

My beginning in Wood working after I retired from the Army, was to purchase just what I needed for the job I was going to do. I went to work at a framing carpenter, with a Skil saw and a nail belt with all the needed items, Hammer, square, measuring tape, framing pencils and a razor knife. My first big job was installing wood siding on a business. When I needed to rip long pieces of siding. I screwed the base of my Skil saw to a piece of plywood, lowered the blade through the sheet then squared up a 2x4 as a guide. Flipped the whole thing over , hung it between two saw horses and it working quite well.
Today. if I had to start all over, I would buy me a good table saw first. I do everything with mine.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

If I started over, I think I'd start with a good hammer, tape measure, square, straight edge, circular saw and drill. Hopefully, with those I could make things that could finance the aquistition of everything else. I'd probably increase the tool inventory much the same as I have been doing which is to watch for Craigslist bargains, quality old tools at flea markets and yard sales and from friends and relatives. That has been a part of the fun of the hobby to me.
Reading this thread has been fun.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

If I was putting together a 'gift basket' for say, a new son-in-law, or looking for stocking stuffers, I'd throw in a decent brass plumb bob, a chalk line with bottle of chalk (I like blue), *a good quality sliding T bevel,* and if I _really_ liked the person maybe a 12/2/1 100' extension cord...one that doesn't act like rebar when it gets cold out.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

DaninVan said:


> if I _really_ liked the person maybe a 12/2/1 100' extension cord...one that doesn't act like rebar when it gets cold out.


Wow... you are a nice guy! At about a buck a foot, that's a pretty awesome present!


----------



## NathanaelB (Aug 6, 2014)

For me, I wouldn't repeat the same mistake of buying middle-of-the-road one-size-fits-all tools.

For example, drills. I sold my two underpowered corded drills which I thought would be good for everything but ended up being crap at everything. Replaced them with a high-torque corded, three cordless drills (impact, driver with torque setting and little screwdriver) and a rotary hammer drill. All still inexpensive but each the right tool for the right job.

Same with routers ... I got a big 2400W router thinking it'd be powerful enough for everything but ended up having to get a trimmer router because the big Triton was too bulky for fine hand-held work. Luckily I started with the TRA001 rather than the smaller 1400W router or I'd probably have the same problem of a middle-of-the-road tool that's too underpowered for the big hardwood jobs, too bulky for the fine hand-held work.

Things like squares, mortise gauges, tenon saws etc: Go with quality or you're throwing money away and will just be disappointed and quickly have to buy better stuff.


----------

